# thought this was funny :)



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

nothing to do with dogs, but it just thought it was a funny gag. Love the expressions on the wives faces.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, I wish we could HEAR what they were saying! LOL


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, Heaven666??? 

I'd have totally come unglued


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That was funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good one Evelyn.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Had to show my DH we both got a laugh!!!! Thanks needed that.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

ound: Good one!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound:ound: Funny!!


----------

